# My kittens story(long)



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

My cat Minnie is 2 years old. When Minnie and her brother Jerry were around 2 weeks old their mommy got hit by a car. They came to live at my house at around 3 weeks old.

The people who owned them are horrible people. They have alot of animals, and do not take good care of them. My husband worked with the man at this time and overheard him talking about the kittens and their mother. There had been more kittens but no-one was feeding them or helping them go to the bathroom, so they were slowly dyeing. He knew I had been looking for kittens..so one night here he comes with two very tiny kittens. I had to bottle feed and do all the things mom would do for the first couple weeks. We also had alot of medical bills to pay because they had worms and very very bad fleas. However once they got a little bigger and healthyer they were very happy and are very good cats. I love them so much!

We have always lived in a kinda large town. Jerry was fixed at 6 months old. However Minnie was never fixed due to finacial resons. I always have intended for her to get fixed because I know it is important, it just kept getting put off. Also she has no interest in going outside at all, and i never figured she would ever go out since she doesnt ever try to get out. 

Well to make a long story short.. we moved in august. Moveing was tramatic for Minnie and as soon as I let her down in the new house she escaped out the door in a fit of panic. There are feralk cats in my woods and my poor baby became pregnant. As upset as I was that it happened I couldnt help being a little excited at the coming kittens.

The kittens were born October 9th. There are four kittens, one boy and three girls. They are so wonderfull and precious! I would love to be able to keep them all! They are very loved and very healthy kittens.

The little boy is a lite ashy grey color, tiger striped. He is so precious! His face reminds me of that white tiger(sigfreid and roy) But his body is a lite gray. Very adorable!

Two of the little girls are white with patches or tiger striped. They are so sweet and loveing. One of them has a mostly whits face that makes her little eyes look huge.

The other little girl is mostly black with some white on her chest. She had a little eye infection, but the doctor perscribed her some cream that cleared it right up. I think she is the sweetest natured cat. Probably because she had to depend on us to clear up her eyes at such a young age.

I am so sad because I know eventually I will have to give them to homes other than mine. I want to keep all of them. However I can not afford to properly take care of any more animals. So I want to give them to the best possible homes. I want to make sure they will have vet care and alot of love, as well as to be fixed (I know first hand how things unexpected can happen, and how hard it is to deal with them). I want each kitten to go to a home that is commited to taking care of them forever.

Please if anyone lives in Indiana, Kentucky, Michigan, Illinois, Ohio, or anywhere close to upper Indiana PM me for more information. I can help with the transport within a resonable distance. Thease kittens are wonderfull and need a good home.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I enjoyed the story, Lilly.
Try to post signs nearby your home and at your vet's with pictures. I gave my kitties away in three day after posting nice big colorful signs. I asked a lot of questions and took the new parents phone numbers. If the people interested look too strange for you to give the kitties away to - tell them you charge $30 / kitten. I have heard these scary stories where people take kittens for free in order to use them for bait for their hunting dogs or other despicable purposes. 
In my case it all turned out great and I am sooo relieved! I wish your little babies happy loving homes!


----------

